# Make Up Profession



## xllmodelcece (Dec 16, 2007)

Say you wanted to do make up at a salon that your mom works at.. do you have to have a license just to do it for proms or a special night out.


----------



## COBI (Dec 16, 2007)

Are you in the states?  In the US, it is regulated by each state.  In my state, you need to be licensed to work on clients in a salon whether you are doing their hair, nails, makeup or skin care.

Some states require you to have your cosmetology license or esth. license.  I know at least one state has a specific make-up artist license.

I would be surprised/intersted if there is a state in the US that would allow you to work in this manner.  If the owner doesn't know the answer, she/he (or you) should check with the state board as you could both be subject to fines among other liabilities including putting her/his license in jeopardy.

The fact that your mom works there would be irrelevant.


----------



## xllmodelcece (Dec 16, 2007)

oic.. i went to school for cosmo but never finished my hours


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 18, 2007)

I know in the state of Maryland, you need to have your make up artist license to do make up in a salon. And they do recommend you have it when you work at counters also.


----------

